# Need Winter Fishing Advice - Newb



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

So I am from Michigan and my brother is visiting for new years. He is an avid fisherman back in MI, he even guides some fly tours, I am just OK simply because I do what he tells me to do.

So my question is what should we do when he is here. Should we get a guide for the Provo? 
Are there guides for ice fishing? Is anything frozen over yet?
Should we just hike in somewhere and fish some small streams?

Sorry but I haven't had time to get into it out here and I would like to show him a good time 

TIA
(bro pictured)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If he's a river guide out there, he should be fine without one here. Just take him to the Weber between Echo and Rockport and let him play.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Depending on the weather, the time you have and your bro's passion for famous waters, you might consider the Green River. A neighbor of mine guides there and says it's been fabulous lately. If that's a possibilty for you and you want more info, let me know.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

If time is an issue, take LOAH's advice and head to the Weber River.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you would like to get out and hit the ice hit me up and i will take you out somewhere if you have the time to get out there are places to go


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> if you would like to get out and hit the ice hit me up and i will take you out somewhere if you have the time to get out there are places to go


 Thanks for the offer but after talking to im I think we are going to hit up a river


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

fishnate said:


> Depending on the weather, the time you have and your bro's passion for famous waters, you might consider the Green River. A neighbor of mine guides there and says it's been fabulous lately. If that's a possibilty for you and you want more info, let me know.


Yeah, it looks like it is going to be cold but oh well. Where would you park / walk in to hit the Green? Any word on what they have been using lately?
o-||


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

The best parking for the green river right now would be at little hole. From there you can fish either the B or C section of the river. Not sure what they are hitting right now, but scuds, and streamers always seems to do well there.
If your not familiar with how to get there, Dutch John would be your closest town of referance, it is only a few miles away from little hole. You can also get information on what is working on the river and other supplies there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Green will be a great choice for you.
Here are a few place for info on the Green.
http://www.greenriverflyfisher.com/
http://www.fishgreenriver.com/

The parking lot at Little Hole is right between the A section and the B section. You will get into good fishing whether you go upstream or downstream from Little Hole.
There are walking trails for miles each way.
Have a great trip and report back,
Grandpa d.


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, really appreciated. 
OK, he is pretty dead set on hitting the Provo (I could not bounce ideas of him till recently because it was a surprise Christmas gift to come here). We will be heading to the fly shop for advice but do you guys have experience fishing there? Where to go, park, what section to hit etc?
Again, TIA!!!!!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

On this website, under the fly fishing, check out the topic, "Flies for the Provo". Very good info there. It lists flies that are effective during all seasons of the year. Good luck to you and your brother.


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

We ended up fishing the Provo. Stopped by Fish Tech and got some flies. They said there was a daily hatch of small midges going on mid day. And they were right, fish rising all over the place for these ultra small flies. Needless to say, we saw one other person, it was beautiful and we had a blast. 
Conditions and finicky fish made for challenging fishing but well worth it.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering if you guys ended up going or not. Nice to see you guys landed some fish.


----------

